# POST YOUR OG COLLECTION ; )



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

How big is your collection and were in the states are you


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

No One ??? trying to get some shows going, but we need to know were the best area's are? out west we know there are collectors.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

San Fernando valley...

Phoenix Gold ZPA0.5, Phoenix Gold ZPA0.3, Phoenix Gold AX406 (4 way crossover), Phoenix gold ZPX2, Phoenix Gold ZPX2, Phoenix Gold EQ215i, Phoenix Gold EQ215ix, Phoenix gold ZX475ti, Phoenix gold ZX600ti, Phoenix Gold xmax12, Phoenix Gold PLD1, Phoenix Gold TBAt









PPI PC2350, PPI PC21400.2, PPI PC21400.2









In car: zpa0.5 (black), zpa0.5 (white), JBL MS-8, Audisson distro block, Dynaudio system360


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

Bump i guess the west wins ???


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

CRUNK said:


> Bump i guess the west wins ???


Where's your collection?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Old School Show Off thread is where people post this stuff.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

Not just a show off but were your located, to plan shows to show off.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Then try a title like
OS meet n greet....
Something along those lines.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

did not want to let that cat out of the bag yet ; )


----------

